# Phragmites Grass



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I was offered 120-160 acres of Pragmites grass similar to Reed Canary. Anyone have experience with this? I am getting mixed reactions from nutritionists and livestock customers. It is 10-12 foot high and I am guessing 3-4 tons per acre. I am just trying to make sure I dont get in over myn head so to speak. Any input would be greatly appreciated/. Thanks in advance Steve


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is some data from the Indiana DNR...I have not ever heard of anyone feeding it in my area. Seen it along some ditches and waterways. Is this 160 acres of dried up waterway ground or CRP?

http://www.in.gov/dnr/files/PHRAGMITES2.pdf

Also, although it states that in the early stage it can be used to for livestock feed, I wonder if feeding it will lead to plants showing up in some areas of a pasture later on where you do not want to see them. Have you spoken to the extension guys at Purdue?

Did some internet searching out of curiosity and found little info other than the above , except wanting to kill it.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm not sure how to tackle something like that. The top of my cab is about 10', so I'd have to be on GPS just to cut it. With the humidity HERE, it would never get dry and I'm not sure anything I own would bale it. Why wouldn't you just chop something like that?


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Found the same info. I have talked with a couple nutritionists and they think this guy is trying to pass it off as reed canary. Its basically an old peat bog. I have decided to walk away. This guy is an investor with lots of land to rent. He wont offer to talk on any of his good dirt(IMO rent is way too high anyway) nor will his tenants get involved in this plan (IT WOULD REQUIRE W O R K, nasty four letter word for new age farmers). Hopefully this year will servr to be big lesson for the parties involved. The same reason I am running not walking away.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It looks like what is sold as Pompas (sp) Grass that is used for ornemental grass in landscaping.Karen has a patch of it in flower garden.It has spread from to small root digs to a 20' circle that smothers out everything in 5 yrs.No idea if there would be any feed value but it is very coarse.It's about 6' tall and stems are 3/8"


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Steve, Phragmites is considered a very noxious weed in MD. and Del. and the dnr has been trying to rid itself of it for years. It is very invasive. I would not go near it. It will choke out anthing. Mike


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

It is what is called common reed, there are many varieties. NDSU Extension had some info. on it. Basically you would probably spend more on baling then it is worth for feed but could be mixed or used as bedding. My cattle will sometimes graze the leaf tips off of it.


----------

